# Favorite Cooking Methods



## chappyv (Apr 1, 2014)

I found my first Morel ever today! How can I prepare it to taste the best?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Let some other people chime in before you cook them, but if you're doing them for the first time I'd just sauté them in a little butter. Or cut them in half, dip them in flour and fry them till crispy on both sides. Use margarine because butter will burn and give them a bad taste. It's ok to sauté them in butter because you're not crisping them up.


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0007-3_zps3d1a29f0.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003-3.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

After you've had your first taste of the morels, try them stuffed with crab, wild leeks, cheese and bread crumbs

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/CrabStuffedMorels031.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## chappyv (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, That looks amazing! I'm so excited!
Do you think this is the best of the season &amp; it's almost over or do you think there's more to come?


----------



## jermanda (Apr 21, 2014)

morel gravy on country fried steak!!!


----------

